# Help! Center speaker not working..



## kramit

I have a full Sony Sava 500 Speaker set up with a Creative receiver. My issue is the center speaker will not produce any sound. So basically all talking in movies and most games does not work. all other speakers work fine including sub woofers. the speaker itself is fine because i tried plugging it into the rear terminal and it made sound as if it was the rear. Any help would be great. I took the rear panel off and tried to check fuses and they all seem to be ok... So i'm lost for words at this point. Thanks!


----------



## drdoan

Welcome to the Shack. It sounds like you have an incorrect setting on your receiver. Make sure it is set for Dolby 5.1 or whatever the sorround mode is on your receiver. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## kramit

I tried the settings and when its on Surround everything works but the center. I even tried jacking up the center speaker sound. could it be possible something is burnt out inside or maybe not compatible with the creative receiver?


----------



## kramit

I think I made some progress. I have a creative decoder ddts-100 in order to use optical sound, because the receiver on the speakers doesn't have an optical input. but when I did a test tone on the receiver I got sound out of the center speaker. So Thats what makes me think maybe its in the creative unit?


----------



## mdrake

Welcome to the shack!! 
I would love to help you but I am confused with your setup. Are you running the system from a pc?

Matt


----------



## Matteo

It must be in the setup somewhere, either the creative decoder or your Sony. I looked up some pics of your equipment, it looks funky cool. 

matteo


----------



## bambino

I've also gotta say it's gotta be in your setup. Even though you've probly done this a hundred times i'd go through everything again and probly again.


----------



## tagaiz

If there's a way to reset the receiver to factory settings it may be worth it to do that and then go from there.


----------



## bambino

tagaiz said:


> If there's a way to reset the receiver to factory settings it may be worth it to do that and then go from there.


I'm not familiar with your model, but i know on my Deneon there are instructions in the manual for going back to factory default settings, check your manual.:T


----------

